# [app] hide it pro question



## jabarri2 (Oct 15, 2011)

hey guys, i just had a quick question about the app hide it pro(audio manager).

i have been flashing roms back and forth but keep forgetting to move my pictures from the app back into my gallery, is there anyway to locate this pictures? under a hidden folder? thanks in advanced.

and im sorry if this is in the wrong section


----------



## isaipatino (Sep 8, 2011)

They are located under programdata> android> language>.fr


----------

